# Editing text in NSTableView - How?



## chocolate (Feb 16, 2003)

Greetings, all.

I'm having some difficulty with a tableView. The problem goes like this: I have a single column table, and I want to be able to edit the names in the cells.

Unfortunately, what it does is allow me to type into the cell, and then when I redisplay the data it looks to my data source, which of course still contains the old data. How do I move the string in the cell I just edited into my datasource?

I have one class that is both the datasource and delegate for this table.

TIA
chocolate


----------



## browncat (Feb 20, 2003)

If your data-source implements tableView:setObjectValue:forTableColumn:row: then you should be all set -- Cocoa should call it when you're done editing.

-- browncat


----------

